# AMBrc & AMB20 transponder repairs



## bigfix (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello Racers
My services have been mentioned in other threads over the years and the links in those postings are out of date.

If you need Transponder battery replacement or repairs
Google "AMB Transponder repairs"

Wire replacement for AMBrc DP personal transponders available.

Tip: AMBrc transponders should be fully charged at least once per month when not in regular use. This will prolong the battery life.


Cheers for now
Jeff
Transponder Services


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

I sent some AMBrc transponders to Jeff, and he was very professional in his quote and repair service. I've been using them every week now since they've been back and they work great. I'll use his services again when the rest of my transponders need repair.

Tom Anderson


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Jeff, I have AMB Personal Transponder and would like to know what you recommend to charge it up when not in use.


----------



## only oval (Jan 9, 2009)

Personal transponders have no internal battery, they get their power through the receiver. No charging required when not in use.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Oval


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

This thread should probably be in the Product Support Forum. 

Don't be surprised if it gets moved.


----------

